# Whiting fishing at Jekyll pier



## grand10 (Jan 23, 2015)

I need some help. I would like to know when the whiting start coming back in this spring. I like to fish at Jekyll pier.


----------



## jim700 (Jan 23, 2015)

I think someone said around March or April but don't quote me on it. Never fished jekyll so not sure about that area. I'm sure some of these guys can throw you some tips they usually know what there talk in about.


----------



## ShakyBones88 (Jan 23, 2015)

Double drop rig with dead shrimp or cut squid


----------



## Mweathers (Jan 25, 2015)

April


----------



## Prime Time (Jan 26, 2015)

*grand10*

Do u have a boat to fish from? Good chance you could catch some whiting around this time of year out in the sound.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 27, 2015)

They seem to show up in front of K&P about 3 weeks before they get to the pier at SSI.  Not sure how this relates to JI pier, but I'd hit the beach at Massengale Park if you want a shot at early whiting...
SB


----------



## Pate55 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jekyll Island Whiting start biting during the Final 4 basketball tournament every year......sweet sixteen: no fish, elite 8:not even a nibble, Final 4: Cooler full of Big Bull WhiteNin!!


----------



## Uptonongood (Feb 12, 2015)

Pate55 said:


> Jekyll Island Whiting start biting during the Final 4 basketball tournament every year......sweet sixteen: no fish, elite 8:not even a nibble, Final 4: Cooler full of Big Bull WhiteNin!!



Love it.


----------



## Khondker (Feb 13, 2015)

Go to the link below, that is the link for Pier and Surf forum, keep an eye on "South Carolina/Georgia" sub forum. Locals will be updating once fish starts biting. Great forum to learn surf, pier inshore and offshore fishing.

Link
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/forum.php

Let me know.

Thanks


----------

